# 2012 bass season started



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well how maney bass have you got sofar this new year,well i can say this is the first time in my life that i was bass fishing in a boat on open water in january,and it was worth it got 6 nice bass,yesterday and bass thumb hurts so good markfish


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Awesome I was just thinking about a january bass or two this year myself good job man 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Very nice. I keep kicking myself for winterizing my boat back at the end of Nov.

Who would have guess this weather...


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

I hear ya Markfish. I went out Saturday and my count is two for 2012. I had two 15" 2lb smallies on crankbaits, and my old man has his first fish of 2012 it was also a 15" 2lb smallie.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

im thinking its going to be nice tomarrow if so i may have to get back out and spank a few more and hope to set up on a hog.wouild love to nail a.6lb hog ,markfish


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice catch, markfish! What'd ya get em on if you don't mind me askin.


----------



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

Suppose to be in the 50's tomorrow, might hit the water for some bass & saugeye.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well them came on a, tube venom.in the black/flake and one on a jerk bait, thimk im going to head there again today if its not to windy mabey set the bar high,right out the gate hog hunting,markfish


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Man! We hit the ohio river by boat sat. Only bite i had was on for about 1/2 a second. Saw the water boil and that was it. Was nice to run the boat and test out my new stuff though. And i don't want to sound like i'm promoting, but if anyone that hasn't tried one of those save face masks yet and gets the chance, do it! They may look a bit goofy, but what a difference! Got one for x-mas and i was running 50+ down the river and not so much as one tear from my eye! My partner said he'll have one before the tappan first chance tourny....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Portage lakes? I'm in Akron, might try one of the lakes around here soon.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Way to go Mark!! Bass thumb this time of the year is a great problem to have!!!

We have been fishing Portage over the last few weeks and they are eating out there. We have been doing best on blade baits next to some depth changes. The jerkbait bite hasn't resulted in much...I almost think it's too cold for them right now. Water temp was hovering around 35.8 to 36 degrees......wouldn't take much to ice it over. This weekend is looking a bit rough...might not make it out this weekend.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

your right this weekend is not looking good but glad to here your getting some on portage,but friday is looking pretty cold might be over till spring but will see,thanks markfish


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice job Markfish!!! BTW- I figured out how you could catch Mr. White. Get Turtle Man to come out sometime.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

WooHoo , LIVE ACTION !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well thats a good ways off right now im getting bass thumb how abought you,them bass were live action,markfish


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Yeyeyeyeyeyey!!!! Live Action!!! Haha. I love that show. I got a ton of kids at my school watching it. And Markfish. I haven't been fishin much. And when I have went I've had a skunk goin. Gonna wait for the ice. I usually slam them this time of the year(Pan Fish). But its been S.L.O.W


----------



## BOLOGNASANDWHICH (Apr 7, 2010)

i got a nice 17 in bass today in hilliard caught it on a strike king redeye shad sexy shad color


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Live Action!!! Nice job!!!


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

one things for sure dont take him long to brush his tooth,down there thats what there called thooth brush,but got to give the man his prop,probley never went pass the 5th grade twice,and got his own show, sure the hell antscared on no dame snapper thats for sure,i sure could use him come summer time, well i think your going to start seeing some ice comming on now young man,good luck markfish


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I hope so Mark. I hope so. That Toothbrush comment was great. Haha


----------

